# Egg Pipped and stopped



## saukee9 (Jan 9, 2015)

My Russian tortoise laid 2 eggs 75 days ago and it was her first clutch. On day 73 one egg hatched and it is doing very well. The second egg pipped about 26 hours ago but has not done anything since. Is it ok? Do I wait or do I need to so something. The first egg was out in about 12 hours from the time of pipping. Need knowledge and advise..... Thanks!! Can post a picture if that would help but do not want to lift lid of the incubator for pic if not needed.


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2015)

Sometimes they take a day or two to come out of the egg. Make sure the incubation media is damp and humidity is high. Don't wet the egg or baby though. Make sure the nares are clear with no schmutz stuck to the nose and then just observe and leave it alone. Often they pip so they can breath and then sit in the egg absorbing their yolk sac. If things are too dry they can get stuck in all the goop in there, so keep it humid during the hatching phase. Give it another couple of days.

Any healthy baby should be able to works its own way out of the egg, as long as the above mention issues are dealt with. If its not extricating itself after a couple more days, it could indicate a problem.

Congrats on the new BABIES!!!


----------



## cdmay (Jan 9, 2015)

Ditto what Tom said...


----------



## saukee9 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you!! Up the hydration and things are moving now. He is just a slow mover!! haha Takin' his time to enter this big world. Have seen his head, he is breathing and blinking his eyes!! Great news!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2015)

saukee9 said:


> Thank you!! Up the hydration and things are moving now. He is just a slow mover!! haha Takin' his time to enter this big world. Have seen his head, he is breathing and blinking his eyes!! Great news!!



Okay good. Now leave him alone. Don't want the big scary hairless ape predator to scare him out of his egg too soon.


----------



## saukee9 (Jan 9, 2015)

Tom said:


> Sometimes they take a day or two to come out of the egg. Make sure the incubation media is damp and humidity is high. Don't wet the egg or baby though. Make sure the nares are clear with no schmutz stuck to the nose and then just observe and leave it alone. Often they pip so they can breath and then sit in the egg absorbing their yolk sac. If things are too dry they can get stuck in all the goop in there, so keep it humid during the hatching phase. Give it another couple of days.
> 
> Any healthy baby should be able to works its own way out of the egg, as long as the above mention issues are dealt with. If its not extricating itself after a couple more days, it could indicate a problem.
> 
> Congrats on the new BABIES!!!



Tom - here is a few pics of the one that is out!!





We have named "her" Holly and if we find that she is a "he" it will be "Holland"!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 9, 2015)

That is awesome, So happy for you.  keep us posted on progress please. Are you going to keep them. I would.


----------



## Carol S (Jan 9, 2015)

Such an adorable hatching. It is so exciting to watch the eggs hatch and to take care of the little hatchlings.


----------



## saukee9 (Jan 9, 2015)

Anyfoot said:


> That is awesome, So happy for you.  keep us posted on progress please. Are you going to keep them. I would.


Yes, we plan to keep them both! The first one ever and all...... Pretty amazed that we have help create something so amazing!!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 9, 2015)

Carol S said:


> Such an adorable hatching. It is so exciting to watch the eggs hatch and to take care of the little hatchlings.


And for the first time, its almoswe had t like when


saukee9 said:


> Yes, we plan to keep them both! The first one ever and all...... Pretty amazed that we have help create something so amazing!!


good. wish I was you.


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 9, 2015)

SUCH a little cutie!!!!


----------



## saukee9 (Jan 10, 2015)

He is Here!!!!


----------



## katfinlou (Jan 10, 2015)

Awwww she is beautiful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## keepergale (Jan 10, 2015)

Which one came out first? The larger one or the smaller one?


----------



## gingerbee (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow beautiful!!! Congrats that's quite a difference in size. Bet the little guy catches up fast.


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2015)

saukee9 said:


> He is Here!!!!
> View attachment 113623



This is FANTASTIC news! Congrats on two beautiful babies and hopefully many more to come.

Now I would do daily soaks and try to offer as much variety in the diet as possible. Extra work on this now will pay big dividends later on. THe first few days and weeks are critical and will set the tone for the rest of their lives. Here is a list of food suggestions. I'd hit as many of these as you can:
Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds: 
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard

Other good stuff:
"Testudo Seed Mix" from http://www.tortoisesupply.com/SeedMixes
Pasture mixes or other seeds from http://www.groworganic.com/seeds.html
Homegrown alfalfa
Mazuri Tortoise Chow
ZooMed Grassland Tortoise Food


----------



## saukee9 (Jan 13, 2015)

keepergale said:


> Which one came out first? The larger one or the smaller one?


The bigger one came out first! Both are doing GREAT!!


----------



## taza (Jan 14, 2015)

Congrats!!! They are so cute keep the pics coming and updates.


----------

